
How I Switched Working from Office Full Time to Remote 3 Days a Week - carlchenet
https://carlchenet.com/how-i-switched-working-from-office-full-time-to-remote-3-days-a-week/
======
IloveHN84
Saved you a click:

TL;DR: After working from home for a few months, I was convinced remote work
was my thing. I had to look for a new freelance contract including remote work
and I had to refuse a lot of good offers banning remote work. At least in my
country (France), finding remote work, even part time, is still difficult. It
greatly depends on the company culture. I’m lucky enough, my current client
promotes remote work.

